# Blade pan for brush hog



## bubthefarmer (Jul 4, 2020)

I have a 50+ yr. old brush hog and am replacing the blades. The bolt pan is worn to the point that it will no longer stay centered to the gearbox output shaft. My thoughts are to leave the pan off. My pasture is rock and stump free. If I leave the pan off, is there a safety concern for the operator?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy bub, welcome to the tractor forum.

There are no safety concerns by leaving the pan off. It basically serves as a cover to protect the shaft, or as a "stump jumper". Since you have no stumps or rocks, you will be fine.


----------



## bubthefarmer (Jul 4, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy bub, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> There are no safety concerns by leaving the pan off. It basically serves as a cover to protect the shaft, or as a "stump jumper". Since you have no stumps or rocks, you will be fine.


Thanks. I figured that was the case but it never hurts to ask questions.


----------

